
A working video player built in Factario - synthecypher
https://forums.factorio.com/viewtopic.php?t=37490
======
detaro
(small typo in title: Fact o rio)

Is this using a mod, or are those newer vanilla elements? Even earlier
versions had lots of ways to do crazy logic if you wanted, but this seems a
lot more streamlined and featureful)

